# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Simple sentences to be remembered always in LIFE

## دموع الغصون

*Simple sentences to be remembered always in LIFE !!*

----------


## shams spring

*niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice word thnxxxxxxxxxxxx )))))))*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*Thank you for this participation*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
Thanks for being here*
*sweet reply and comment*
*I pleased you like my topic* 
*I appreciate your presence 
*

----------


## rand yanal

NOOoOoOooOoOooOooO cooOoOoOOmment !!


image022.jpg

----------


## دموع الغصون

*Thanks for being here
Best wishes

*

----------

